# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «Շանթ» հեռուստատեսություն

## Artgeo

Հարց առաջացավ այս հեռուստաընկերության վերաբերյալ ու ինչպես պարզվեց այս հեռուստաընկերության մասին թեմա չկա Ակումբում։ 

Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞, թե ուր է կորել Նվեր Մնացականյանը  :Think:  Եթերում մի քանի շաբաթ է չկա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հարց առաջացավ այս հեռուստաընկերության վերաբերյալ ու ինչպես պարզվեց այս հեռուստաընկերության մասին թեմա չկա Ակումբում։ 
> 
> Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞, թե ուր է կորել Նվեր Մնացականյանը  Եթերում մի քանի շաբաթ է չկա։


Կարողա մարդը արձակուրդ ա գնացել?  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարողա մարդը արձակուրդ ա գնացել?


Կարողայով ես էլ լիքը բան կասեմ Հայկո ջան, հարցը տվել եմ, որ ստույգ իմանամ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարողայով ես էլ լիքը բան կասեմ Հայկո ջան, հարցը տվել եմ, որ ստույգ իմանամ


Դե ամենահավանական տարբերակը դա էր: Անցյալ տարի էլ Օգոստոսին կարծեմ մի ամիս Նվերը արձակուրդ էր գնացել, իրեն Արթուրն էր փոխարինում: Մի անհանգստացիր, ամեն ինչ լավա  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

e-mail  գրեցի շանթին. Տենամ երբ կպատասխանեն  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Ուրա էլ չգա :Bad:

----------

Լեո (04.05.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուրա էլ չգա


Առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, որ իրան չեն սիրում. ինչնա՞ պակաս  :Shok:

----------


## Norton

> Առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, որ իրան չեն սիրում. ինչնա՞ պակաս


առաջինը :Shok:  լավ չես ուսումնասիրել :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, որ իրան չեն սիրում. ինչնա՞ պակաս


Երկրորդն էլ տես :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, որ իրան չեն սիրում. ինչնա՞ պակաս


Չնայած շատ է չարչարվում, որ լավ հաղորդավար լինի ու դա գնահետելի է, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով միջինից ցածր ընդունակություններ ունեցող հաղորդավար է։ Ու համ էլ անհամաձակ է։
Չնայած որևէ հաջող հաղորդավար չեմ էլ տեսնում հայկական եթերում։
Հաղորդումներ նայելիս իմ ոչ մասնագետ հալով ամենաշատը նյարդայնանում եմ հաղորդավարների ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից։ 

Հ. Գ.
Որքան հիշում եմ Շանթի մասին թեմա կար ու էլի Artgeo-ն էր բացել, բայց չգտա։

----------


## Ariadna

> Երկրորդն էլ տես


Երրորդն էլ  :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞, թե ուր է կորել Նվեր Մնացականյանը  Եթերում մի քանի շաբաթ է չկա։


Էդ որ մեկնա: Ի՞նչ ա վարում:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էսօր կիմանամ կգրեմ :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ որ մեկնա: Ի՞նչ ա վարում:



Հորիզոն, Հեռանկար
http://www.shant-tv.com/program.php?id=2
http://www.shant-tv.com/program.php?id=30

----------


## Elmo

> Հորիզոն, Հեռանկար
> http://www.shant-tv.com/program.php?id=2
> http://www.shant-tv.com/program.php?id=30


Հաա ինքը ծանոթ ա: Այսինքն ընկերոջս ա ծանոթ: Կարամ իմանամ:
Բայց լավ հաղորդավար ա, դժվար հեռացրած լինեն, հավանական ա արձակուրդ ա գնացել:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հաա ինքը ծանոթ ա: Այսինքն ընկերոջս ա ծանոթ: Կարամ իմանամ:
> Բայց լավ հաղորդավար ա, դժվար հեռացրած լինեն, հավանական ա արձակուրդ ա գնացել:


Մանավանդ, որ ամենաիշխանամետ հաղորդավարների տասնյակում առաջին հորիզոնականներում է։ Էնպես որ, իրեն հաստատ չեն հեռացնի։

----------


## AgaTa

Երեխեք, համաձայն չեք, որ  Նվերը <Շանթի> դեմքն ա (ոչ ռաբիզ իմաստով), այսպես ասած` հեռուստաընկերության բրենդ-մեյքերը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Երեխեք, համաձայն չեք, որ  Նվերը <Շանթի> դեմքն ա (ոչ ռաբիզ իմաստով), այսպես ասած` հեռուստաընկերության բրենդ-մեյքերը:


Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն կարելի ա ասել, որ լավ չի աշխատում։ Շանթի ոչ մի բան ինձ դուր չի գալիս։
Միակ նայելու հաղորդումը «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր»-ն ա, էն էլ Հակոբ Ռումբինյանն ա :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:  վարում։

----------


## Adam

Միլիոնատերը Մարկ Սաղաթելյանն ավելի լավ էր վարում: Ռուբինյանից առաջվա տղեն էլ  :Bad:  ... էլի Սաղաթելյան էր... չեմ հիշում անունը:

----------


## Enigmatic

Շանթ հեռուստաընկերություն տերը մեր մոտ բարեկամնա կիմանամ կասեմ :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

«Շանթ» հեռուստատեսություն :Bad: 

Ո՞ւր ա ըտեղ հեռուստատեսություն :Bad:  մենակ վերվարածներով ամեն ինչ ասված ա էդ հեռուստատեսություն կոչվածի մասին :Bad: 

Համ էլ վերնագիրը կարելի է խմբագրել` «հեռուստատեսություն» բառը նույնպես գրել չակերտավոր:

----------


## AgaTa

> Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն կարելի ա ասել, որ լավ չի աշխատում։ Շանթի ոչ մի բան ինձ դուր չի գալիս։
> Միակ նայելու հաղորդումը «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր»-ն ա, էն էլ Հակոբ Ռումբինյանն ա վարում։


Չէ, թույլ տվեք, ինձ` որպես մասնագիտությամբ լրագրողի, ասել` ովա լավ ով չէ, էսօր Նվերը մեր ողջ եթերի ամենապրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարնա ու մոդերատորը (հարցազրույցներ վարելու առումով (ոչ մեկ զրուցակցի հետ)), մնացաց առումներով ընկերությունը շատա թույլ, համաձայն եմ Kuk-ի հետ:

----------


## Norton

> Չէ, թույլ տվեք, ինձ` որպես մասնագիտությամբ լրագրողի, ասել` ովա լավ ով չէ, էսօր Նվերը մեր ողջ եթերի ամենապրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարնա ու մոդերատորը (հարցազրույցներ վարելու առումով (ոչ մեկ զրուցակցի հետ)), մնացաց առումներով ընկերությունը շատա թույլ, համաձայն եմ Kuk-ի հետ:


Համաձայն չեմ՝ Նվերը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, վերլուծականից զուրկ, անտակտ հաղորդավար ա ու զարմանալիա, որ մասնագիտությամբ լրագրողը նրան բարձրա գնահատում:

----------

Sphinx (09.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Համաձայն չեմ՝ Նվերը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, վերլուծականից զուրկ, անտակտ հաղորդավար ա ու զարմանալիա, որ մասնագիտությամբ լրագրողը նրան բարձրա գնահատում:


Նաև իր ինտելեկտուալ մակարտակը անչափ ցածր է: Դպրոցական կուրսից անտեղյալ է:

----------

Sphinx (09.02.2010)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ Շանթ–ը դուր է գալիս. ագրեսիվ չի ու մի տեսակ ժողովրդական է։ Միակ բանը, որ տհաճ է, շատ երկար գովազդներն են։
Ինչ վերաբերում է Նվեր Մնացականյանին, ապա նա՝ որպես լրագրող և հաղորդավար, ոչ վատն է, ոչ լավը, միջին որակի մասնագետ է։ Բայց քանի որ հայկական հեռուստատեսության աշխատողները աչքի չեն ընկնում բարձր մակարդակով, Նվերը նրանց ֆոնի վրա միանգամայն տանելի և անգամ ողջունելի տարբերակ է։

----------

Sphinx (09.02.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հարգելիներս, Նվեր Մնացականյանը մեկն է այն բազմաթիվ վախկոտ ստրուկ-լրագրողներից, ով իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներին հարցնում է այն, ինչը նրանք ուզում են լսել եւ հակառակը՝ հակաիշխանականներին հարցնում է այն, ինչը նրանք չեն ուզում լսել: 
Շատ հաճախ անտեսում են երկրի ներքին քաղաքական կյանքում տեղի ունեցած կարեւոր, իշխանություններին ոչ ձեռնտու իրողությունները:
Մի խոսքով Շանթն ու նրա ղեկավարները /ճիշտ է, ի տարբերություն այլ հեռուստաընկերությունների, ունեն բավականին լայն հնարավորություններ/, բայց նրանց քաղաքական հաղորդումները կրկնում են Հ1-ը եւ առանձնապես չեն փայլում օբյեկտիվությամբ:

Հանուն արդարության, արժե նշել, որ ունեն նաեւ լավ պրոյեկտներ՝ կապված երաժշտության հետ, ինչպես նաեւ այլ բավականին հաջողված ծրագրեր՝ չհաշված տափակ ու անիմաստ, ազգասպան սերիալները:

----------


## AgaTa

> Համաձայն չեմ՝ Նվերը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, վերլուծականից զուրկ, անտակտ հաղորդավար ա ու զարմանալիա, որ մասնագիտությամբ լրագրողը նրան բարձրա գնահատում:


Վերլուծականի մասին չեմ խոսի, բայց ինձ խիստ հետաքրքիրա, թե էդ երբա Նվերը իրան անտակտ պահել: :Think:

----------


## Lion

Հիշում եք – մի ժամանակ սենց մի հաղորդում կար «Ծոից ծո Հայաստան» - ու դրա մեջի հաղորդավարի անուն հիշում եք??

Թե չե – ասեմ,

*Անձնվեր Գնացականյան...*

Խեղճ Նվեր – ամեն անգամ իրան տեսնելի էդ եմ հիշում...

----------


## AgaTa

> Հարգելիներս, Նվեր Մնացականյանը մեկն է այն բազմաթիվ վախկոտ ստրուկ-լրագրողներից, ով իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներին հարցնում է այն, ինչը նրանք ուզում են լսել եւ հակառակը՝ հակաիշխանականներին հարցնում է այն, ինչը նրանք չեն ուզում լսել: 
> Շատ հաճախ անտեսում են երկրի ներքին քաղաքական կյանքում տեղի ունեցած կարեւոր, իշխանություններին ոչ ձեռնտու իրողությունները:
> Մի խոսքով Շանթն ու նրա ղեկավարները /ճիշտ է, ի տարբերություն այլ հեռուստաընկերությունների, ունեն բավականին լայն հնարավորություններ/, բայց նրանց քաղաքական հաղորդումները կրկնում են Հ1-ը եւ առանձնապես չեն փայլում օբյեկտիվությամբ:
> 
> Հանուն արդարության, արժե նշել, որ ունեն նաեւ լավ պրոյեկտներ՝ կապված երաժշտության հետ, ինչպես նաեւ այլ բավականին հաջողված ծրագրեր՝ չհաշված տափակ ու անիմաստ, ազգասպան սերիալները:


Հարգելի Մարկիզ, իսկ ինչի եք վախկոտ ու ստրուկ անվանում լրագրողին, եթե ոչ հենց հեռուստաընկերությանը, թեև ես չէի ասի, որ իրոք իրանք էդքան վատն են: Պետք չի միամտորեն կարծել, թե լրագրողը կարող է խոսել այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանա առանց հաշվի առնելու հեռուստաընկերության դիրքորոշումը: Յուրաքանչյուր լրատվամիջոցում լրագրողները խոսում են այն, ինչ համապատասխան է տվյալ ԶԼՄ-ի ընտրած քաղաքականությանը: Մենակ չասեք, թե ազատ ու ճշմարտախոս են <Չորրորդ իշխանության> կամ էլ <Հայկական ժամանակի> լրագրողները, պետք չի միամիտ լինել ու մեր նման երկրի էսօրվա պայմաններում խոսել բացարձակ հավասարակշիռ լուսաբանումների մասին, տենց բան գոյություն չունի: Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն խոսում են միայն հետաքննող լրագրողները, բացարձակ ճշմարտության ետևից ընկնողները, (իսկ մեզ համալսարանում սովորեցնում են լինել անաչառ լուսաբանողներ), չեն կարող աշխատանք գտնել: Ահա դառը ճշմարտությունը: Էկեք ուղղակի ընտրենք համեմատաբար ավելի ազատ լրատվամիջոցների, ավելի նվազ ազատներից կամ էլ ընդհանրապես անազատներից: Այդպիսին է հենց <Շանթը>:

----------


## Հայկօ

*AgaTa* «Չարյաց փոքրագույնը» շատ սխալ հասկացություն է: Լինում է կա՛մ չար, կա՛մ բարի: Կա՛մ սև, կա՛մ սպիտակ: Կա՛մ անաչառ, կա՛մ հետամուտ (վերլուծիր բառը, խնդրում եմ  :Smile:  ): Կա՛մ լրագրող, կա՛մ ստրուկ: Իսկ այսօրվա եթերը սևից էլ սև է:

Հայացքներս կվերանայեմ Ա1+-ի վերաբացվելուց հետո:

----------


## AgaTa

> *AgaTa* «Չարյաց փոքրագույնը» շատ սխալ հասկացություն է: Լինում է կա՛մ չար, կա՛մ բարի: Կա՛մ սև, կա՛մ սպիտակ: Կա՛մ անաչառ, կա՛մ հետամուտ (վերլուծիր բառը, խնդրում եմ  ): Կա՛մ լրագրող, կա՛մ ստրուկ: Իսկ այսօրվա եթերը սևից էլ սև է:
> 
> Հայացքներս կվերանայեմ Ա1+-ի վերաբացվելուց հետո:


Ա1+-ի հետ կապված համաձայն եմ, բայց էդ դեպքը ևս մի անգամ ապացուցումա իմ ասածի ճշմարտությունը, որ բացարձակ ճշմարտախոսին ես երկրում տեղ չկա, եթերի <սևության> հետ ևս համաձայն եմ, դրա համար էլ չեմ հարմարվում էսօր առկա խնդիրներին լրատվամիջոցների գործունեության ոճի հետ կապված, ու շատ հնարավորա, որ ինձ ուրիշ ոլորտում փորձեմ, բայց ոչ լրագրությունում: Այնուամենայնիվ, ես էլի մնում եմ իմ ասածին, կա չարյաց փոքրագույն: Իսկ Ձեր ասածը խիստ մաքսիմալիստա-ուտոպիականա հնչում :Wink:  *հաստատ բան եմ ասում*

----------


## Արշակ

Մի երկու օր առաջ Նվերը Արթուր Մեսչյանին էր կանչել հարցազրույցի, էդ ընթացքում փորձում էր անընդհատ իշխանությանը գովող միտք պոկել Մեսչյանից։ Մի քսան անգամ նույն հարցը տարբեր ձևակերպումներով տալիս էր, էս Մեսչյանն էլ ամեն անգամ համառորեն խուսափողական կամ ժխտող բան էր ասում, բայց վերջը Մեսչյանի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին երևի, մի քիչ գովեց, որ պրիծնի չամուռից։

----------


## Rammstein

> Միլիոնատերը Մարկ Սաղաթելյանն ավելի լավ էր վարում: Ռուբինյանից առաջվա տղեն էլ  ... էլի Սաղաթելյան էր... չեմ հիշում անունը:


Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի Մարկի թերությունն էլ էն ա, որ հայերեն չգիտի։
Մյուսի անունը Արման ա։

Բացի հաղորդավարները, հլա մի հատ նայեք դրանց տված գումարներին  :Lol2: 
Ուրեմն ռուսական «Кто хочет стать милионнером?»-ում առաջին անձեռնմխելի գումարը սկսզբում 1000 ռուբլի էր, հետո սարքեցին 5000։ Որ դրամի վերածենք առաջինը ստացվում է 12.000, երկրորդը` 60.000։ Ուր 8000-ը, ուր 60.000-ը։
Ուսների մուտ վերջին հարցը արժե 3.000.000 ռուբլի (36 մլն դրամ), իսկ մերը` 5.000.000 դրամ։
Ուղղակի ծիծաղալու ա։
Կամ դրանց հովանավորները.....ամեն օգնության վրա մի հատ հովանավոր են դրել։ Քիչ ա մնում գովազդի վրա էլ հովանավոր դնեն։ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի Մարկի թերությունն էլ էն ա, որ հայերեն չգիտի։
> Մյուսի անունը Արման ա։
> 
> Բացի հաղորդավարները, հլա մի հատ նայեք դրանց տված գումարներին 
> Ուրեմն ռուսական «Кто хочет стать милионнером?»-ում առաջին անձեռնմխելի գումարը սկսզբում 1000 ռուբլի էր, հետո սարքեցին 5000։ Որ դրամի վերածենք առաջինը ստացվում է 12.000, երկրորդը` 60.000։ Ուր 8000-ը, ուր 60.000-ը։
> Ուսների մուտ վերջին հարցը արժե 3.000.000 ռուբլի (36 մլն դրամ), իսկ մերը` 5.000.000 դրամ։
> Ուղղակի ծիծաղալու ա։
> Կամ դրանց հովանավորները.....ամեն օգնության վրա մի հատ հովանավոր են դրել։ Քիչ ա մնում գովազդի վրա էլ հովանավոր դնեն։


Դե գների առումով հաշվի առ, որ Հայաստանա վերջիվերջո այլ ոչ թե Ռուսաստան  :Smile: 
համել էտ 3.000.000 -ից ավելի գումարները ստեղ իսկականից որ անձեռնմխելի են...  :LOL: 
սրանց տված հարցերին ոչ մեկ չի կարա պատասխանի... :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Իմ կարծիքով Շանթի նորությունները ամենահետաքրքիրն են մեր եթերում: Նայելուց հաստատ մի հետաքրքիր բան կգտնես, թե չէ մյուսները ոնց որ նախագահականի կամ կառավարության վիդեո օրագիրը լինեն: Նորությունները տալիս են որպես նորություն, ոչ թե որպես սեփական կարծիք (մի հատ մեծ քար հայլուրի բախչեն): Ժողովրդական երգիչն էլա շատ լավ նախագիծ: Ինչ էլ ասենք ,բայց վերվարածներն ու Որոգայթն էլա նայվում  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հարգելի Մարկիզ, իսկ ինչի եք վախկոտ ու ստրուկ անվանում լրագրողին, եթե ոչ հենց հեռուստաընկերությանը, թեև ես չէի ասի, որ իրոք իրանք էդքան վատն են: Պետք չի միամտորեն կարծել, թե լրագրողը կարող է խոսել այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանա առանց հաշվի առնելու հեռուստաընկերության դիրքորոշումը: Յուրաքանչյուր լրատվամիջոցում լրագրողները խոսում են այն, ինչ համապատասխան է տվյալ ԶԼՄ-ի ընտրած քաղաքականությանը: Մենակ չասեք, թե ազատ ու ճշմարտախոս են <Չորրորդ իշխանության> կամ էլ <Հայկական ժամանակի> լրագրողները, պետք չի միամիտ լինել ու մեր նման երկրի էսօրվա պայմաններում խոսել բացարձակ հավասարակշիռ լուսաբանումների մասին, տենց բան գոյություն չունի: Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն խոսում են միայն հետաքննող լրագրողները, բացարձակ ճշմարտության ետևից ընկնողները, (իսկ մեզ համալսարանում սովորեցնում են լինել անաչառ լուսաբանողներ), չեն կարող աշխատանք գտնել: Ահա դառը ճշմարտությունը: Էկեք ուղղակի ընտրենք համեմատաբար ավելի ազատ լրատվամիջոցների, ավելի նվազ ազատներից կամ էլ ընդհանրապես անազատներից: Այդպիսին է հենց <Շանթը>:


Չեմ նկատել, որ ինձ պատասխանել ես…Թույլ տուր հիմա էլ ես կարծիքս գրեմ:
Հարգելի AgaTa, իհարկե, հեռուստաընկերությունն ինքն է առաջին հերթին վախկոտ, ավելին՝ համոզված եմ, որ եթե «Շանթը» հիմա փորձի ինչ-ինչ քայլեր անի, որոնք ձեռնտու չեն իշխող վարչախմբին, ապա հաստատ կունենա մեծագույն պրոբլեմներ. անգամ հնարավոր է փակեն և այն…
Բայց հեռուստաընկերությունը կայանում է առաջին հեևթին իր աշխատակիցներով: Իսկ Նվեր Մնացականյանը մեկն է այդ մարդկանցից: Կարելի է նույնիսկ ասել, որ նա գլխավորներից է «Շանթի»-ի լրատվականում: Հասկանում եմ, որ ընտանիք է պահում, աշխատանք գտնելն այստեղ՝ այս ճահճում բարդ է, բայց հաշվի առ, որ նաև՝ այսօր այդ մարդիկ լծվել են ժողովրդին բռնաբարելու ու երկրում տիրող անարդար ու հոռի բարքերն ավելի խորացնելուն: Անկախ նրանից, թե ո՞վ է անում դա և ու՞մ միջոցով է այդ ամենն իրականացվում, նրանց կատարածը, մեղմ եմ ասում, անամոթություն է:
Գիտե՞ս, եթե մեկ այլ մասնագիտության տեր մարդու պահվածքն այս դեպքում, շատ շատերին չի հետաքրքրում կամ շատերը չեն նկատում, տեսնում, ապա հեռուստալրագրողի հարցում այդպես չէ: Նրան դիտում է երկրի բնակչության մեծ մասը ամեն օր:



> Մենակ չասեք, թե ազատ ու ճշմարտախոս են <Չորրորդ իշխանության> կամ էլ <Հայկական ժամանակի> լրագրողները, պետք չի միամիտ լինել ու մեր նման երկրի էսօրվա պայմաններում խոսել բացարձակ հավասարակշիռ լուսաբանումների մասին, տենց բան գոյություն չունի:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ նշածդ լրատվամիջոցները համեմատության եզր չունեն իշխող վարչախմբին ծառայող լրատվամիջոցների հետ: Զարմանում եմ, դու ընդդիմադիր թերթերին համարում՞ ես ստախոս ու վախկոտ: Սխալվում ես, այդպես չէ: 
Համաձայն եմ, որ նրանք էլ ծառայում են ընդդիմությանը, որ նրանք երբեմն չափն անցնում են՝ հայհոյում են եւ այլն: Բայց այդ երկու նշածդ թերթերը այսօր տիտանական աշխատանք են կատարում մեր քաղաքացիների համար:




> Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն խոսում են միայն հետաքննող լրագրողները, բացարձակ ճշմարտության ետևից ընկնողները, (իսկ մեզ համալսարանում սովորեցնում են լինել անաչառ լուսաբանողներ), չեն կարող աշխատանք գտնել:


Համոզված եմ, որ ճանաչում ես շատ հետաքննող լրագրողների, որոնց ներկա վարչախմբի իշխանության ժամանակահատվածում փորձել են կատարել «հետաքննություններ», որի պատճառով ահաբեկվել են և երկրից փախել կամ ստիպված ձայները կտրել են:

«Շանթը» ազատ ու օբյեկտիվ հեռուստաընկերություն և լրատվամիջոց չէ:

----------

Kuk (17.03.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Երեկ հեռանկարը ո՞վ նայեց: Հալալ ա Նվերին: Հյուրը տարվա լավագույն ուսուցչուհին էր: Խոսաց-խոսաց մանկավարժությունից, դաստիարակությունից և այլն, վերջում Նվերը ասեց. Դուք կուսակցակա՞ն եք: Դե պատասխանը պարզ էր. այո, հանրապետական կուսակցությունից եմ: Նվերն էլ ասեց, հուսանք, որ գնահատվել է Ձեր 25 ամյա մանկավարժական վաստակը, այլ ոչ թե կուսակցական պատկանելիությունը: Ֆսսոցը չեկավ էդ կնոջ, մի հատ հոգնած շնորհակալություն ասեց, դե էլ ինչ պատասխաներ դրան...

----------

Askalaf (10.02.2010), Chilly (17.03.2010), h.s. (17.03.2010), Kuk (17.03.2010)

----------


## Երևանցի

Բարև: Ճիշտ ես նկատել մենք էլ ամբողջ ընտանիքով սպասում էինք, թե վերջում ինչ պիտի անի Նվերը էդ հանրապետական կնոջ հետ ու վատ էլ չարեց:

----------


## wem

Մեկը գիտի "Շանթ"ի frequencyն, Eutelsat  արբանյակի վրա? Շատ կարևորա: Վստահ ասեք: Նախապես Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մեկը գիտի "Շանթ"ի frequencyն, Eutelsat  արբանյակի վրա? Շատ կարևորա: Վստահ ասեք: Նախապես Շնորհակալություն:


 Hot Bird 6 - 13.0°E Ազատ եթեր
11034 V 27500 3/4 Հեռարձակող GlobeCast

Eutelsat W2A - 10.0°E Խիստ կասկացելի ազատ եթեր DVB-S2
11184 H 1698-8/9 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...80%D5%A5%D6%80

----------


## armuk

Շանթը ինտերնետով կլինի նայել??

----------


## yerevanci

Շանթը  լավ  ալիք  է,  կարևորը  որ  ունի  իր  ձեռագիրը  հայկական  հեռուստաընկերությունների  շարքում

----------

Adriano (30.06.2010), wem (28.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Շանթը ինտերնետով կլինի նայել??


Նորությունները այստեղ http://media.sarinfo.org/broadcasting.php

----------


## armuk

> Նորությունները այստեղ http://media.sarinfo.org/broadcasting.php


 
իսկ ամբողջությամբ չկա?? (watch tv online)

----------


## armuk

կա՞րծում էիք Շանթը արդար է ????? մի օրում հակառակը հասկացամ

----------


## Artgeo

> կա՞րծում էիք Շանթը արդար է ????? մի օրում հակառակը հասկացամ


Բաբամ, Հայաստանում արդար ալիք չկա։ Ես դա վաղուց հասկացամ։

----------

Ariadna (17.03.2010), armuk (17.03.2010), Sphinx (17.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում էր  Սուպերսթարի արդյունքներին, ապա ասեմ որ իրոք արդար էր, ոչ մի կեղծիք չի եղել: Ես էլ եմ հարցրել :Jpit:

----------


## armuk

> Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում էր  Սուպերսթարի արդյունքներին, ապա ասեմ որ իրոք արդար էր, ոչ մի կեղծիք չի եղել: Ես էլ եմ հարցրել


մինչև SMS-ների վիճակագրությունը չներկայացնի չեմ հավատալու, որտեղ է Շանթի այն հայտարարությունը թէ _"մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ արդար է"..._ ես տաքսու վարորդից մինչև խանութպան հարցրել եմ և դրանում հաոզված չեմ որ ամեն ինչ արդար է անցել.... Շանթը *վատ* սուռպռիզ մատուցեց բոլորին

----------


## wem

«Շանթ»-ը *HD (High Definition)* է?????  :Think:

----------


## Life

> «Շանթ»-ը *HD (High Definition)* է?????


Ո՛չ

----------

VisTolog (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> «Շանթ»-ը *HD (High Definition)* է?????


Սպասեք ժողովուրդ, կարողա պետքա լինի HD, հիմա HD չի:

----------

wem (01.07.2010)

----------


## wem

> Ո՛չ


Եթէ առանց շեշտելով էլ *Ոչ* ասէիր, կհասկանայի:

----------


## wem

«Շանթ»-ի վեբկայքը նորոգել են, տեսնելու արժանի է:  :Ok: 
Այսուհետև «Շանթը» կարողենք դիտել նաև ինտերնետի միջոցով:  :Yahoo:

----------

Rammstein (23.07.2010), Shah (13.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.07.2010)

----------


## wem

«Ժառանգները» ավարտվե՞ց: :Think:

----------


## aerosmith

բայց երբ մտա , օֆֆլայն էր թիվին...

----------


## wem

Չէ, «Ժառանգները» չի ավարտվել, երկրորդ եթերաշրջան ունի:

----------


## ShantTV

Բարեւ բոլորին՝ "Շանթ" հեռուստաընկերությունը հայտարարում է

ՊԱՐԻ ՄՐՑՈՒՅԹ
So you think you can dance? Նախագծի հայկական տարբերակ՝ ՊԱՐԻՐ, ԹԵ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՍ…

18-ից 35 տարեկան սիրողական և պրոֆեսիոնալ պարողները Հայաստանից և աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներից  հրավիրվում են մասնակցելու և փորձելու դառնալ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՊԱՐՈՂԸ:

Մրցույթում ընդգրկված են պարի ԲՈԼՈՐ ոճերը սկսած բալետից մինչև բրեյք դանս: Մասնակիցները պետք է պատրաստ լինեն տպավորել ժյուրիին ոչ միայնիրենց տաղանդով ու տեխնիկայով, այլև իրենց անձնային առանձնահատկություններով ու արտիստիզմով: 

ԷՏԱՊ 1
- Սեզոն 1-ի համար նախընտրական և գրանցման փուլը կանցկացվի Երևանում 2010-ի սեպտեմբերի 9-ին Շանթի տաղավարներում, և ընտրված մասնակիցները ելույթ կունենան ժյուրիի առջև սեպտեմբերի 11-ին և 12-ին:
-Բոլոր այն մասնակիցները, ովքեր բնակվում են Հայաստանում պետք է անձնապես անցնեն նախընտրական և գրանցման փուլը մինչև կթույլատրվեն մասնակցել դիտումներին, պետք է ունենան բոլոր ձևերը ճիշտ լրացված իրենց հետ: 
-Վերջին տեղեկությունների, իրավասության պահանջների և անհրաժեշտ ձևերի բերբեռման համար կարող եք այցելել http://shanttv.com/am/local/programs/4128

Անհրաժեշտ ձևերը կարող եք նաև վերցնել Շանթ ՀԸ-ից, Կիևյան 16, Երևան
Հեռ: 26-16-86, 26-16-88
Էլ-հասցե: info@shanttv.am կամ dance@shanttv.com

ԾԱՆՈՒՑՈՒՄ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՑ ԴՈՒՐՍ ԲՆԱԿՎՈՂ ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ.
Խնդրում ենք այցելեք Շանթ ՀԸ-ի վեբկայքը -- http://shanttv.com/am/local/programs/4128 -- նախընտրական/գրանցման փուլի և դիտումների ընթացքի վերաբերյալ մանրամասն տեղեկությունների համար: Դուք պետք է նախապես օնլայն գրանցվեք և կցեք 60-90 վայրկյան տևողությամբ մենակատար ներկայացման տեսահոլովակ ձեր լավագույն պարային ոճում:

----------


## Tig

Մասնակցության հայտերը միայն անհատական են ընդունվո՞ւմ, թե՞ խմբակային էլ կարող են…

----------


## ShantTV

Այս մրցույթը խմբակային պարի չէ, այլ անհատական։ Մրցույթ՝ լավագույն պարողի։
Հայտերն ընդունվում են  առայժմ մինչեւ սեպտեմբերի 9-ը։ Եթե ունեք ծանոթներ Հայաստանում կամ Արտասահմանում, խնդրում ենք տեղեկացրեք...
Կարծում եմ, շատերը ծանոթ են համաշխարհային So you think you can dance? նախագծին՝ հայկական տարբերակ՝ ՊԱՐԻՐ, ԹԵ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՍ…

----------


## aerosmith

Կարծում  եմ սա էլ կարչժանանա թաքնված տաղանդի բախտին..սկզբում գյուղերից ու քաղաքներից ինչքան անտաղանդ կար գալիս երգում էր, Շանթը էդ շրջանում դառել էր մաքուր ԱԼՄ։ Բայց դե լավա վերջում մնացին լավերը ու համեմատաբար տաղանդները։

----------


## Interdenominational

…Տվյալ հեռուստաալիքով պրն. Մեսչյանի հարցազրույցը դիտեցի: Հետաքրքիր էր: Մի քիչ լրջորեն տրամադրվեցի «Շանթի» նկատմամբ:  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> …Տվյալ հեռուստաալիքով պրն. Մեսչյանի հարցազրույցը դիտեցի: Հետաքրքիր էր: Մի քիչ լրջորեն տրամադրվեցի «Շանթի» նկատմամբ:


Համաձայն եմ Մեսչյանի հարցազրույցն ու դրան նախորդած համերգը իրոք տպավորիչ էին: Զարմանալի է, որ դա ցուցադրող հեռուստաալիքը ցուցադրում է նաև Comedi made in Shant-ի նման մեղմ ասած անմակարդակ հաղորդումներ: Դե երևի պատից կախված հրացանն էլ է տարին մեկ կրակում  :Think: :

----------

Interdenominational (05.09.2010), Tig (26.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (06.09.2010), Լեո (05.09.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

> Համաձայն եմ Մեսչյանի հարցազրույցն ու դրան նախորդած համերգը իրոք տպավորիչ էին: Զարմանալի է, որ դա ցուցադրող հեռուստաալիքը ցուցադրում է նաև Comedi made in Shant-ի նման մեղմ ասած անմակարդակ հաղորդումներ: Դե երևի պատից կախված հրացանն էլ է տարին մեկ կրակում :


Հենց էսօր իրանց մի հատ մեյլ գրեցի էդ ախմախության վերաբերյալ, ճիշտա ահագին փող ծախսած կլնեն, բայց եթե մի քանի տասնյակ տենց նամակներ ստանան, ամենայն հավանականությամբ էդ հաղորդւմից յան կտան...

----------


## wem

Ռայսան «Շանթ»-ի հետ պռոբլեմներ ունի՞:  :Think:

----------

Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էլի Հովոն  :LOL: 
Ռոքը սպանումա, շատ լավնա:  :Love: 
Հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ կլինի, ժամանակ լինելու դեպքում կարելի է հետևել իրադարձությունների զարգացմանը:  :Wink: 

Թրիլերում տեսա հիանալի կադրեր, որոնք նկարահանել էին հայերը,  :Smile:  առաջ ենք գնում:  :Wink:  Ի՜նչ լավա  :Hands Up:

----------

aerosmith (26.09.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

դատելով տրիլլերից արդեն իրադարձությունները կատարվում են մեր ժամանակներում, ու շատ ճիշտ էլ որոշել են, որտև իրանց մոտ հեչ չէր ստացվում 90-ականների սցենա ապահովելը։ Իսկ Րաֆֆին էլ պետք է օրինակ չերգեր, կամ էլ Սուսաննայի տեղը մեկ եւրիշին ընտրեին որտև հենց իրար հետ են երգում Րաֆիի ձայնը հեչ չի լսվում Սուսաննայի ձայնի հետ։

----------


## Ապե Ջան



----------


## wem

> դատելով տրիլլերից արդեն իրադարձությունները կատարվում են մեր ժամանակներում, ու շատ ճիշտ էլ որոշել են, որտև իրանց մոտ հեչ չէր ստացվում 90-ականների սցենա ապահովելը։ Իսկ Րաֆֆին էլ պետք է օրինակ չերգեր, կամ էլ Սուսաննայի տեղը մեկ եւրիշին ընտրեին որտև հենց իրար հետ են երգում Րաֆիի ձայնը հեչ չի լսվում Սուսաննայի ձայնի հետ։


Իսկ ի՞նչի Ռայսան չի երգում էս երգը:  :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժողգործիքներով Rammstein-ի Sonne-ն բացել ա…  :Lol2:  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2010), Moonwalker (31.12.2010), Հայուհի (01.01.2011), Մանուլ (01.01.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ժողգործիքներով Rammstein-ի Sonne-ն բացել ա…


Մեկդ յութուբով հղումը տվեք էլի(եթե կա)

----------

Հարդ (01.01.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

բայց ամանորյա եթերը ամենալավը շանթին  էր...

----------

Inna (01.01.2011), Jarre (01.01.2011), Moonwalker (01.01.2011), V!k (01.01.2011), Valentina (01.01.2011), wem (04.01.2011), Yellow Raven (02.01.2011), Դարք (01.01.2011), Մանուլ (01.01.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

> Մեկդ յութուբով հղումը տվեք էլի(եթե կա)

----------

aerosmith (01.01.2011), Freeman (01.01.2011), Inna (01.01.2011), Jarre (01.01.2011), Moonwalker (01.01.2011), Rammstein (01.01.2011), Դատարկություն (01.01.2011), Հարդ (01.01.2011), Մանուլ (01.01.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Արամի գերմաներենը բացեց :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Արամի գերմաներենը բացեց


Ամենաթույլ մասը հենց երգի բառերն են, եթե նորմալ լիներ, շեդեւր կլիներ:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Դարք

էն սեքսա ասը՞մ 5-ից հետո  :Jpit:

----------


## aerosmith

բայց ինչ մեղք էին նվագաղմբի անդամները։ Թե ասա կյանքում էին նման բան նվագել (սկի երևի լսած էլ չկային)

----------


## Rammstein

> բայց ինչ մեղք էին նվագաղմբի անդամները։ Թե ասա կյանքում էին նման բան նվագել (սկի երևի լսած էլ չկային)


Ոչինչ, թող զարգանան:  :LOL:

----------

Inna (01.01.2011), Jarre (01.01.2011), Հայուհի (01.01.2011)

----------


## Կարապետ

http://www.livestream.com/shant_tv

----------


## aerosmith

Ռոքասեր ակումբցիներ , վաղը ժ.23,15-ին Շանթի եթերում միայն ռոք երաժշտություն։ Օգտվելով առիթից մի հարց ուղղեմ։
Վերոնշյալ հաղորդման գովազդում  մի արտիստի են ցույց տալիս՝ դաշնամուրի մոտ նաստած, ու ընենց էլ Պիտեր Գաբրիելին նմանա։ Կարաք ասեք անունը և ինչ երգ է կատարում՞
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------

Fender (03.01.2011), Հայուհի (01.01.2011)

----------


## Morg

Արամ mp3-ի ու Ալլա Լևոնյանի երգի անունն ինչա? Crazy?

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ իմ դուրը հեչ չեկավ Շանթի երեկոն: Ճիշտն ասաց, ամբողջությամբ չեմ նայել, բայց որ մեկումեջ փոխում էի, դրանից ավել ահավոր բան անել չէին կարող: Էտ ինչ կաշա էին սարքել, ուժս էր. ոնց կարելի ա ժողովրդականը ու փոփը, ռոքը և այլն իրար խառնել: :Bad:  Ձեր ասած Արամ MP3, Ռամշտայն բան չեմ տեսել, բայց Սուրենի ու Լեյլա Սարիբեկյանի "Layla" - ն ահավոր էր: Հազար անգամ լավը կլիներ, եթե Սուրենը մենակով կատարեր էտ կատարումը: Կամ «Հորովել» - ն ու "Bad romance" - ը:  :Fool:  Շանթը կամաց-կամաց խելքը թրցնում ա:

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ իմ դուրը հեչ չեկավ Շանթի երեկոն: Ճիշտն ասաց, ամբողջությամբ չեմ նայել, բայց որ մեկումեջ փոխում էի, դրանից ավել ահավոր բան անել չէին կարող: Էտ ինչ կաշա էին սարքել, ուժս էր. ոնց կարելի ա ժողովրդականը ու փոփը, ռոքը և այլն իրար խառնել: Ձեր ասած Արամ MP3, Ռամշտայն բան չեմ տեսել, բայց Սուրենի ու Լեյլա Սարիբեկյանի "Layla" - ն ահավոր էր: Հազար անգամ լավը կլիներ, եթե Սուրենը մենակով կատարեր էտ կատարումը: Կամ «Հորովել» - ն ու "Bad romance" - ը:  Շանթը կամաց-կամաց խելքը թրցնում ա:


Շատ լավ ծրագիր էր, շատ լավ ու օրիգինալ մտածված:
Մանավադն Սուրենի ու Լեյլայի կատարումը շատ դուրս եկավ...
Բա Ժող երգիչների ու Լեդի Գագայի խարնուրդը :LOL: :
Շանթը կամաց - կամաց մակարդակը բարձրացնում ա:
Ջո Կոկերի երգը ժող նվագարաններով սպանում էր :Blush:

----------

aerosmith (02.01.2011), Inna (01.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.01.2011), Morg (02.01.2011), V!k (01.01.2011), Valentina (03.01.2011), VisTolog (05.01.2011), wem (04.01.2011), Yellow Raven (02.01.2011), Հայուհի (03.01.2011), Տրիբուն (14.01.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ իմ դուրը հեչ չեկավ Շանթի երեկոն: Ճիշտն ասաց, ամբողջությամբ չեմ նայել, բայց որ մեկումեջ փոխում էի, դրանից ավել ահավոր բան անել չէին կարող: Էտ ինչ կաշա էին սարքել, ուժս էր. ոնց կարելի ա ժողովրդականը ու փոփը, ռոքը և այլն իրար խառնել: Ձեր ասած Արամ MP3, Ռամշտայն բան չեմ տեսել, բայց Սուրենի ու Լեյլա Սարիբեկյանի "Layla" - ն ահավոր էր: Հազար անգամ լավը կլիներ, եթե Սուրենը մենակով կատարեր էտ կատարումը: Կամ «Հորովել» - ն ու "Bad romance" - ը:  Շանթը կամաց-կամաց խելքը թրցնում ա:


Էդ Սուրեն + Լեյլան ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ  :Wacko: , դե Սուրենը ինչպես միշտ ընտիր էր, բայց Լեյլայի պահերը զզվելի էին: Իսկ Արամ MP3-ն շատ դուր եկավ, որտեւ հումորային էր ու հումորային լինելուց ավելի հավակնություններ չուներ:
Մեկ էլ Ալլա Լեւոնյանախառը երգերը դուրս չեկան, ուղղակի էդ երգչուհուց մի այլ կարգի ալերգիա ունեմ, ականջներս փակում եմ, որ ձենը չլսեմ:  :Wacko:

----------

Moonwalker (02.01.2011), Yevuk (01.01.2011), Նարե (02.01.2011)

----------


## Yevuk

> Էդ Սուրեն + Լեյլան ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ , դե Սուրենը ինչպես միշտ ընտիր էր, բայց Լեյլայի պահերը զզվելի էին: Իսկ Արամ MP3-ն շատ դուր եկավ, որտեւ հումորային էր ու հումորային լինելուց ավելի հավակնություններ չուներ:
> Մեկ էլ Ալլա Լեւոնյանախառը երգերը դուրս չեկան, ուղղակի էդ երգչուհուց մի այլ կարգի ալերգիա ունեմ, ականջներս փակում եմ, որ ձենը չլսեմ:


Դե Արամը չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ լավն ա էղել: Որ մյուս անգամ ցույց տան, իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ ցույց կտան, անպայման կնայեմ: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ընդհանուր կարծիքս փոխվի: Հա՜, լավ հիշեցի, իսկ էտ երեկոյի վրեջին կետն էլ էն Իսահակ ա ինչ ա, դրա հայտնվելն էր: Այ էտ մեկը իրանց իսկականից չպետք ա անեին: Չգիտեմ, թե իրանք դա ծաղրելու համար էին արել, թե միգուցե ուրիշ նպատակ ունեին (ես դա չհասկացա), բայց էտ արդեն ոչ թե զզվելի էր, այլ ջզայնացրեց: Այ տենց ղժժալու շնորհիվ ա, որ տենց «հրաշքներ» են ի հայտ գալիս հեռուստատեսությամբ: 

Իսկ այ ժամը 1-ին, այ էտ ընտիր համերգ էր:  :Love:  Ու էս 2 օրն էր, ոնց որ, նմանատիպ համերգներ են լինելու:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե Արամը չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ լավն ա էղել: Որ մյուս անգամ ցույց տան, իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ ցույց կտան, անպայման կնայեմ: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ընդհանուր կարծիքս փոխվի: Հա՜, լավ հիշեցի, իսկ էտ երեկոյի վրեջին կետն էլ էն Իսահակ ա ինչ ա, դրա հայտնվելն էր: Այ էտ մեկը իրանց իսկականից չպետք ա անեին: Չգիտեմ, թե իրանք դա ծաղրելու համար էին արել, թե միգուցե ուրիշ նպատակ ունեին (ես դա չհասկացա), բայց էտ արդեն ոչ թե զզվելի էր, այլ ջզայնացրեց: Այ տենց ղժժալու շնորհիվ ա, որ տենց «հրաշքներ» են ի հայտ գալիս հեռուստատեսությամբ: 
> 
> Իսկ այ ժամը 1-ին, այ էտ ընտիր համերգ էր:  Ու էս 2 օրն էր, ոնց որ, նմանատիպ համերգներ են լինելու:


Իսահակին բերել էին, որպես Յութուբի ամենառեյտինգային տեսահոլովակ X-Factor-ից:  :Crazy: 

Անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Բացատրեմ. եթե մարդ էդքան չգիտեմինչ ա (չեմ ուզում ասեմ կացին, որ վիրավորած չլինեմ), որ իրա էդ ձեւի երգելով համաձայնում ա գա ու վերածվի զվարճանքի առարկայի, ապա իրան հասնում ա, որ վրան ղժժան: Լավ, ենթադրենք` ինքը չի զգում, որ մեղմ ասած ահավոր ա երգում, մի՞թե կողքից մի քանի հոգի ասած չեն լինի, վստահ եմ` կլինեն: Կամ մի՞թե էս ամանորյա եթերին երգելու հրավերը ստանալուց հետո իրա բարեկամներն ու ընկերները, կամ էլ էն դվայուռոդնի ախպերը ասած չեն լինի, որ կանչում են վրան ղժժալու համար, վստահ եմ` ասած կլինեն, ուղղակի ինքը, ոնց հասկացա, կոտոշ մարդ ա, չի ուզում հասկանա, որ երգել չգիտի:  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (04.01.2011), Inna (02.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.01.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ինձ շատ էլ դուր եկան միքսերը: Ալլա Լևոնյանին ես էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց էդ երգը հավես էին սարքել: Ու մնացածն էլ, ինչքան որ տեսել եմ (իսկ ես ոնց որ ամբողջը նայել եմ  :Jpit: ), բոլորը դուրս եկել են: Մանավանդ էն «Հորովել»-ի «հոոոոո-հոո-ո-հոոոո»-ով անցումը  :LOL: : 
 Ֆուտբոլն էր լավը մեկ էլ  :LOL: :
 Ուրիշ ալիքների նոր տարվա հաղորդումները չեմ նայել, ցանկություն էլ չկա, ճիշտն ասած  :Jpit: :

----------

Inna (02.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.01.2011), V!k (02.01.2011), Valentina (03.01.2011), VisTolog (05.01.2011), wem (04.01.2011), Հայուհի (03.01.2011), Հարդ (02.01.2011), Պանդուխտ (02.01.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Շանթի ամանորյա եթերը` շատ ավելի լավ որակով, քան մինչեւ հիմա եղածները (16 մասից).


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

davidus (15.01.2011), Jarre (02.01.2011), Mark Pauler (02.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.01.2011), V!k (02.01.2011), Valentina (03.01.2011), Մանուլ (02.01.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Արամ mp3-ի ու Ալլա Լևոնյանի երգի անունն ինչա? Crazy?


Gnarls Barkley - Crazy

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ էր: Չմոռանանք որ հեց "գժություն" պիտի անեին, ու կարծես թե լավ ել արեցին  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսահակի վիդեոներից մեկը youtube-ում արդեն համարյա գերազանցելա 100 հազար դիտումը :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (02.01.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսահակին բերել էին, որպես Յութուբի ամենառեյտինգային տեսահոլովակ X-Factor-ից: 
> 
> Անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Բացատրեմ. եթե մարդ էդքան չգիտեմինչ ա (չեմ ուզում ասեմ կացին, որ վիրավորած չլինեմ), որ իրա էդ ձեւի երգելով համաձայնում ա գա ու վերածվի զվարճանքի առարկայի, ապա իրան հասնում ա, որ վրան ղժժան: Լավ, ենթադրենք` ինքը չի զգում, որ մեղմ ասած ահավոր ա երգում, մի՞թե կողքից մի քանի հոգի ասած չեն լինի, վստահ եմ` կլինեն: Կամ մի՞թե էս ամանորյա եթերին երգելու հրավերը ստանալուց հետո իրա բարեկամներն ու ընկերները, կամ էլ էն դվայուռոդնի ախպերը ասած չեն լինի, որ կանչում են վրան ղժժալու համար, վստահ եմ` ասած կլինեն, ուղղակի ինքը, ոնց հասկացա, կոտոշ մարդ ա, չի ուզում հասկանա, որ երգել չգիտի:


Մի խելոք միտք կա. "Ուրիշի դժբախտության վրա չեն ծիծաղում:" Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջա գեղեցիկ, չափը անցնում են ու դառնում ողորմելի, ինչպես տվյալ դեպքում:

----------

Kuk (03.01.2011), Yevuk (02.01.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես մենակ Շուշան Պետրոսյանի կատարմամբ (չեմ հիշում հետը ով էր), Նիրվանայի Smells Like Teen Spirit-ի բռնաբարությունը տեսա  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad: 

Սարսափելի վատ էր, անասելի խայտառակություն, եթե Քըրթ Քոբեյնը էն աշխարհից հետ գար, Շուշանին գլխից կխփեր  :Angry2:

----------

aerosmith (03.01.2011), Askalaf (03.01.2011), impression (04.01.2011), Yellow Raven (03.01.2011), Մանուլ (04.01.2011), Տրիբուն (14.01.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Իսահակին բերել էին, որպես Յութուբի ամենառեյտինգային տեսահոլովակ X-Factor-ից: 
> 
> Անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Բացատրեմ. եթե մարդ էդքան չգիտեմինչ ա (չեմ ուզում ասեմ կացին, որ վիրավորած չլինեմ), որ իրա էդ ձեւի երգելով համաձայնում ա գա ու վերածվի զվարճանքի առարկայի, ապա իրան հասնում ա, որ վրան ղժժան: Լավ, ենթադրենք` ինքը չի զգում, որ մեղմ ասած ահավոր ա երգում, մի՞թե կողքից մի քանի հոգի ասած չեն լինի, վստահ եմ` կլինեն: Կամ մի՞թե էս ամանորյա եթերին երգելու հրավերը ստանալուց հետո իրա բարեկամներն ու ընկերները, կամ էլ էն դվայուռոդնի ախպերը ասած չեն լինի, որ կանչում են վրան ղժժալու համար, վստահ եմ` ասած կլինեն, ուղղակի ինքը, ոնց հասկացա, կոտոշ մարդ ա, չի ուզում հասկանա, որ երգել չգիտի:


Կարծում եմ շուտով «*X-Իսահակ*»-ին նվիրված առանձին թեմա պիտի բացենք Ակումբում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Rammstein, լիովին համաձայն եմ հետդ։ Եթե առաջին անգամ իրեն տեսնելով ես ներքուստ վատ զգացի, որ էտ խեղճ տղու վրա ղժում են, ապա հիմա ընդհանրապես վատ չեմ զգում։

Իսկ ամենակարևորը ինչ կուզեմ X-Իսահակի մասին ասել, դա այն է, որ թվում է թե ինքը *դիտմամբ* է այդ դերի մեջ մտել։ Այսպես մտածելու հիմքերս 1) վերևի գրառման մեջ Rammstein-ի բոլոր նշածները + 2) կարծում եմ մարդ *էտ աստիճանի* անսլուխ *չի կարող* լինել։ Ես ինձ համարում եմ աշխարծհի անսլուխը, և այդպես էլ կա, բայց Իսահակի երգը իրանից լավ եմ երգում (մի օր Յութուբ կգցեմ կտենաք  :Wink:   :LOL:  )։  Եթե մի քանի անգամ փորձեր ու պարապեր *հաստատ* ավելի լավ կերգեր։

----------

Freeman (04.01.2011), Moonwalker (02.01.2011), Rammstein (02.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.01.2011)

----------


## Fender

> Ռոքասեր ակումբցիներ , վաղը ժ.23,15-ին Շանթի եթերում միայն ռոք երաժշտություն։ Օգտվելով առիթից մի հարց ուղղեմ։
> Վերոնշյալ հաղորդման գովազդում  մի արտիստի են ցույց տալիս՝ դաշնամուրի մոտ նաստած, ու ընենց էլ Պիտեր Գաբրիելին նմանա։ Կարաք ասեք անունը և ինչ երգ է կատարում՞
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն


Շատ լավ համերգ էր :Smile:  Շուտ -շուտ ա պետք տենց բաներ ցույց տալ..

----------

aerosmith (03.01.2011), Yevuk (03.01.2011), Հարդ (03.01.2011)

----------


## Tar

> Ռոքասեր ակումբցիներ , վաղը ժ.23,15-ին Շանթի եթերում միայն ռոք երաժշտություն։ Օգտվելով առիթից մի հարց ուղղեմ։
> Վերոնշյալ հաղորդման գովազդում  մի արտիստի են ցույց տալիս՝ դաշնամուրի մոտ նաստած, ու ընենց էլ Պիտեր Գաբրիելին նմանա։ Կարաք ասեք անունը և ինչ երգ է կատարում՞
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն


Դաշնամուրի մոտ նստածը Բիլի Ջոելն է

----------

Fender (03.01.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Դաշնամուրի մոտ նստածը Բիլի Ջոելն է


իսկ երգի անունը????

----------


## Fender

> իսկ երգի անունը????


երևի New York State of Mind

----------


## wem

Եվան ցնցող էր: Նրա ձայնային տվյալնեևը բոլորովին չեր զիջում այս ոճի բազմաթիվ այլ երգչուհիներին: Նրան սազում էր:  :Wink:

----------


## aerosmith

ապրի շանթը երեկ քանթրի երաժշտության մարցանակաբաշխությունն էր, եսօր էլ էլի շաաաատ հետաքրքիր մրցանակաբաշխություն կա "աստղերը և սպորտը" ինչ որ սենց խորագրով

----------

Meme (04.01.2011)

----------


## Tar

> իսկ երգի անունը????


Երկու երգ է երգում. առաջին երգը Բիլի Ջոելի New York State Of Mind-ն է, երկրորդը` Բրյուս Սփրինգսթինի Born To Run-ը:

----------

aerosmith (04.01.2011), Jarre (04.01.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես մենակ Շուշան Պետրոսյանի կատարմամբ (չեմ հիշում հետը ով էր), Նիրվանայի Smells Like Teen Spirit-ի բռնաբարությունը տեսա   
> 
> Սարսափելի վատ էր, անասելի խայտառակություն, եթե Քըրթ Քոբեյնը էն աշխարհից հետ գար, Շուշանին գլխից կխփեր


 Շուշան Պետրոսյանը ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ, մոռացել էի  :Wacko: : 




> Եվան ցնցող էր: Նրա ձայնային տվյալնեևը բոլորովին չեր զիջում այս ոճի բազմաթիվ այլ երգչուհիներին: Նրան սազում էր:


 Ներողություն, իսկ Եվան ո՞վ է: Առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում:

----------


## Yevuk

> Ներողություն, իսկ Եվան ո՞վ է: Առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում:


Ման, երևի Եվա Թաշչյանի մասին ա խոսքը գնում, «Ժողովրդական երգիչ 2» - ում ոնց որ 2-րդ տեղն էր գրավել: 

Բայց իսկականից Waka waka - ն լավն էր, ոնց որ Եվան էր երգում:  :Smile:

----------

Մանուլ (04.01.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ման, երևի Եվա Թաշչյանի մասին ա խոսքը գնում, «Ժողովրդական երգիչ 2» - ում ոնց որ 2-րդ տեղն էր գրավել: 
> 
> Բայց իսկականից Waka waka - ն լավն էր, ոնց որ Եվան էր երգում:


 Ժողովրդական երգչի մասնակիցը waka waka-ն էր երգում?  :Shok:  Զարմանալի ա  :Jpit: :

----------


## Հարդ

> Ման, երևի Եվա Թաշչյանի մասին ա խոսքը գնում, «Ժողովրդական երգիչ 2» - ում ոնց որ 2-րդ տեղն էր գրավել: 
> 
> Բայց իսկականից Waka waka - ն լավն էր, ոնց որ Եվան էր երգում:


Եվա՞ն... Եվան մեր կուրսից ա ու դժվար ինքը լիներ :Smile: : Տենց հակումներ մոտը չեմ նկատել:

----------


## Valentina

> Ման, երևի Եվա Թաշչյանի մասին ա խոսքը գնում, «Ժողովրդական երգիչ 2» - ում ոնց որ 2-րդ տեղն էր գրավել: 
> 
> Բայց իսկականից Waka waka - ն լավն էր, ոնց որ Եվան էր երգում:


Ինձ դուր չեկավ, ոնցոր էտ երգի տնազն ըկներ,  իրանցից ոչ մի բան գոնե չէին ավելացրել

----------


## Yevuk

> Եվա՞ն... Եվան մեր կուրսից ա ու դժվար ինքը լիներ: Տենց հակումներ մոտը չեմ նկատել:


Ես էլ սկզբից տեղը չբերեցի, որ ինքն ա, քանի որ պարիկ էր հագել, բայց հետո, որ ուրիշ երգ երգեց (արդեն առանց պարիկի), հասկացա, որ էտ ինքն էր:




> Ինձ դուր չեկավ, ոնցոր էտ երգի տնազն ըկներ,  իրանցից ոչ մի բան գոնե չէին ավելացրել


Բա հենց պարոդիա էր:   :Jpit:  Եթե պարոդիա չլիներ, պարիկ չէր հագնի ու ու Շակիրայի նման չէր հագնվի, էլ չասեմ պարելը:

----------


## Valentina

Հա Եվ ջա պարոդիա էր բայց կարային գոնե  հետաքրքիր անեին, ոչ թե դնեին թխեին

----------


## Yevuk

> Հա Եվ ջա պարոդիա էր բայց կարային գոնե  հետաքրքիր անեին, ոչ թե դնեին թխեին


Դե հետաքրքիրը ֆուտբոլային մասն էր ԻՄՀԿ:  :Wink:  Որպես Շակիրայի պարոդիա ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որովհետև մի անգամ տեսել եմ մեկ ուրիշը ու ահավոր էր:  :Bad:

----------


## Farfalla

> Հա Եվ ջա պարոդիա էր բայց կարային գոնե  հետաքրքիր անեին, ոչ թե դնեին թխեին


Իմ կարծիքով տեսահոլովակը լավ էլ հետաքրքիր էր, ֆուտբոլի պահը շատ լավ էին մտածել, էլ երբ էր մեր հավաքականը էդքան գոլ խփել? :Jpit:

----------

Yevuk (05.01.2011), Կարապետ (05.01.2011), Մանուլ (05.01.2011)

----------


## Կարապետ

«Ամանորը Շանթում» օնլայն որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ նայել

----------


## VisTolog

> «Ամանորը Շանթում» օնլայն որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ նայել


Մի քանի գրառում վերևից:




> Շանթի ամանորյա եթերը` շատ ավելի լավ որակով, քան մինչեւ հիմա եղածները (16 մասից).
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Moonwalker (05.01.2011), Rammstein (05.01.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Ժող, Արամ mp3 - ի ու Ալլա Լևոնյանի երգի անունն ի՞նչ ա:
Խոր կասկած ունեմ, որ Maroon 5 - ի երգերից մեկն ա :Think: :

----------


## paniaG

> Ժող, Արամ mp3 - ի ու Ալլա Լևոնյանի երգի անունն ի՞նչ ա:
> Խոր կասկած ունեմ, որ Maroon 5 - ի երգերից մեկն ա:


I Think Your Crazy

----------

Հարդ (13.01.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, Արամ mp3 - ի ու Ալլա Լևոնյանի երգի անունն ի՞նչ ա:
> Խոր կասկած ունեմ, որ Maroon 5 - ի երգերից մեկն ա:


Gnarls Barkley "Crazy"




Բոմբ երգ ա, շատ եմ սիրում 

I remember when, I remember
I remember when I lost my mind 
There was someting so pleasant about that place  ........

----------

Kuk (14.01.2011), Հարդ (14.01.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քանի գրառում վերևից:


Մի հատ չե՞ք հուշի, չորս գուսան տղեքի ու Իվետայի կատարումը որ մասում ա, էն Ledy Gaga-ն էլի:

----------


## V!k

> Մի հատ չե՞ք հուշի, չորս գուսան տղեքի ու Իվետայի կատարումը որ մասում ա, էն Ledy Gaga-ն էլի:


 5-րդ մասի 8:30ից սկսած…

----------

Տրիբուն (15.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Բագրատը լավ հիշեցրեց, են հաղորդումները ,որ հայ գործարար մարդկանց մասին ա, երբվանից ու ինչ օրերի են ցույց տալու , տեղյա՞կ եք

----------


## aerosmith

ապ ջան այսօր էր , (արդեն երեկ) ժամը 23.00

----------

Սերխիո (24.01.2011)

----------


## V!k

> Բագրատը լավ հիշեցրեց, են հաղորդումները ,որ հայ գործարար մարդկանց մասին ա, երբվանից ու ինչ օրերի են ցույց տալու , տեղյա՞կ եք





> ապ ջան այսօր էր , (արդեն երեկ) ժամը 23.00


 եսօր (արդեն երեկ :LOL: ) առաջին մասն էր միայն,ամեն կիրակի 23:00

----------

Սերխիո (24.01.2011)

----------


## V!k

> Բագրատը լավ հիշեցրեց, են հաղորդումները ,որ հայ գործարար մարդկանց մասին ա, երբվանից ու ինչ օրերի են ցույց տալու , տեղյա՞կ եք





> եսօր (արդեն երեկ) առաջին մասն էր միայն,ամեն կիրակի 23:00


 Այսօր 22:05-ին է լինելու :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (30.01.2011)

----------


## V!k

> Այսօր 22:05-ին է լինելու


Ժամի առումով ես չէի սխալվել,Շանթն էր ժամը սխալ գովազդել  :Sad:  ,նույնիսկ 22:15-ին գովազդեցին "դիտեք այսօր 22:05-ին"  :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (30.01.2011)

----------


## Markiza

Ուզում   եմ քննարկել   Շանթի  ծրագրերից   մեկը`<<Առավոտը Շանթում>>;Նկատել  եք, մոտ մեկ  ամիս  է, չկա; Չգիտեք?, թե ինչն է պատճառը;Ինչ կարծիքի եք  այդ   հաղորդման մասին;

----------


## Enigmatic

Երևի մարտի մեջ վերսկսվելու է Առավոտը Շանթում ծրագիրը, ավելի թարմացրած :Smile:

----------


## Markiza

հետաքրքիր է, ինչն  են ուզում թարմացնել;  Կարծում եմ, որ հայկական  հեռուստատեսությունը  չունի նորմալ    առավոտյան ծրագիր,   Շանթինը ոնց որ թե   չարյաց փոքրագույնն էր; տեսնես ինչի  չի ստացվում   մեզ մոտ  նայվող, հետաքրիքր  առավոտյան ծրագիր  ստեղծել.........

----------


## Փիսիկ

համեցեք և միացեք մեզ   
միշտ թարմ նորություններ մրցույթի մասին... 
մեր անդամններն են նաև մասնակիցները =)

http://www.facebook.com/XFactorArmenia

շնորհակալություն

----------


## wem

*Նորություններ*

Ավարտին է մոտենում «Հատուցում» հեռուստասերիալը:


Նորից եթեր է վերադառնալու «Ո՞Վ Է ՈւԶՈւՄ ԴԱՌՆԱԼ ՄԻԼԻՈՆԱՏԵՐ» հեռուստախաղը:

----------

Ապե Ջան (06.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր»-ում գումարները էլի տենց ծիծաղելի թվեր ե՞ն լինելու:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր»-ում գումարները էլի տենց ծիծաղելի թվեր ե՞ն լինելու:


Ծիծաղելի թվերը հարստացնում են մարդկանց:  :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

Նաև շուտով կսկսվի նոր հեռուստասերիալ: Ժանրը- դրամա:
Վերսկսվելու է «Պարիր թե կարող ես» նախագիծը: «Երբ պարում են աստղերը»: Միլիոնատերը վարելու է Եգոր Գլումովը: Արդեն սկսվում է «Առավոտը Շանթում» հաղորդումը, բայց ուղղվածությունը ավելի շատ լրատվական ա լինելու:

----------


## V!k

> Նաև շուտով կսկսվի նոր հեռուստասերիալ: Ժանրը- դրամա:
> Վերսկսվելու է «Պարիր թե կարող ես» նախագիծը: «Երբ պարում են աստղերը»: Միլիոնատերը վարելու է Եգոր Գլումովը: Արդեն սկսվում է «Առավոտը Շանթում» հաղորդումը, բայց ուղղվածությունը ավելի շատ լրատվական ա լինելու:


բայց «Երբ պարում են աստղերը» նախագիծը Արմենիայինը չէ՞ր :Xeloq:

----------


## Enigmatic

> բայց «Երբ պարում են աստղերը» նախագիծը Արմենիայինը չէ՞ր


դե հա, տենց մի բան էլ Շանթն ուներ, այ էտ ա սկսվելու, անունը հենց կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում :Jpit:

----------


## V!k

> դե հա, տենց մի բան էլ Շանթն ուներ, այ էտ ա սկսվելու, անունը հենց կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում


հաաա, ես էլ հիշեցի, կարծեմ «Ժողովրդական պարեր» էր կոչվում :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (07.04.2011)

----------


## armuk

> Նաև շուտով կսկսվի նոր հեռուստասերիալ: Ժանրը- դրամա:
> Վերսկսվելու է «Պարիր թե կարող ես» նախագիծը: «Երբ պարում են աստղերը»: Միլիոնատերը վարելու է Եգոր Գլումովը: Արդեն սկսվում է «Առավոտը Շանթում» հաղորդումը, բայց ուղղվածությունը ավելի շատ լրատվական ա լինելու:


 բայց Գլումովից ինչ միլիոնատերի վարող   :Bad:   նոր դեմք չկա՞՞   :Angry2:

----------


## wem

Վերսկսվում է նաև «Թակնված Տաղանդ» հեռուստաշոուի 3-րդ եթերաշրջանը:

----------


## wem

Ինչի էլ Անուշն ու Տաթևը չեն վարում «Առավոտը Շանթում»-ը? Առանց նրանց նայել չունի:

----------


## aerosmith

Անուշիկը վարելու ա???

----------


## Enigmatic

դեռ պարզ չի, բայց միտք կա, որ երկրորդ մասում Վիտամինի տղաներն են լինելու, այսինքն վարելու են էլի:

----------


## wem

Շանթի "Պարահանդես"-ի ու Արմենիաի  "Երբ պարում են Աստղերը"-ի տարբերությունը ո՞րն է: Գտեք 10 տարբերություն և ստացեք մրցանակ:  :Cool:

----------


## aerosmith

հմմմմմմ. չսազեց շանթին ......

----------


## armuk

"Շանթ"-ի "Պարահանդես"ը օրինական գնված է:
Մասնակիցները ավելի ուժեղ են:
Տաղավարը ավելի ուժեղ է:
Ժյուրիի անդամները հասկացող մարդիկ են ոչ թէ Սյուզան Մարգարյանին ու Զարուհի Բաբայանին հրավիրեն որ պարի մասին կարծիք տան:
Ավելի գեղեցիկ է: 
Ավելի ճաշակով է:
Ավելի լավն է:
Ավելի հավես է:
Լինելու է "Շանթ"ով:
Չի լինելու Արմեինա ով:



ՊԱՀԱՆՋՎՈՒՄ Է ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿ: :Tongue:

----------

ministr (17.06.2011)

----------


## armuk

ՆՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Շանթի գլխավոր տնորեն Արթուր Եզեկյանը հրաժարական է տվել: Պատճառները չեն հաղորդվում: 
Կփորձեմ գտնել:  :Telephone:

----------


## Enigmatic

> ՆՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. Շանթի գլխավոր տնորեն Արթուր Եզեկյանը հրաժարական է տվել: Պատճառները չեն հաղորդվում: 
> Կփորձեմ գտնել:


 Ինչ անհեթեթ բաներ ասես չեն խոսա, ո՞նց կարա հրաժարական տա, եթե Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունը իրա սեփականություննա :LOL:

----------


## armuk

> Ինչ անհեթեթ բաներ ասես չեն խոսա, ո՞նց կարա հրաժարական տա, եթե Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունը իրա սեփականություննա


ես իմ... ուղղակի լսել եմ:
Բայց հնարավոր չի որ տնորենի պաշտոնից հրաժավի՞՞՞ (ընդհանուր եմ հարցնում)

----------


## Maxpayne

> ես իմ... ուղղակի լսել եմ:
> Բայց հնարավոր չի որ տնորենի պաշտոնից հրաժավի՞՞՞ (ընդհանուր եմ հարցնում)


չէ, հնարավոր չի, էտ կլինի մենակ ընկերությունը վաճառելու կամ բաժնետոմսերի մեծ մասը կորցնելու դեպքում: Կարա հրաժարական տա Գործադիր տնորենը, բայց ոչ գլխավորը:1

----------


## armuk

լավ, ուղղակի լսելէիմ, _անկեղծ ասած ես այնքան էլ վստահ չեիմ այս լուրի ճշտության մասին_  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Էս ալիքին լրիվ *տարելա* - դրել ու կես ժամ *նույն* բանն են ասում ինչ-որ շենքի մասին... :Think:

----------


## wem

5-րդ «Հայ Սուպերսթար»,
Շուտով…

----------


## wem

Միայն թէ ոչ նորից Գյուրջինյան և Գլումով:  :Shout:

----------


## Rammstein

Տեսնես քանի՞ միլիոն դրամի հաց-պանիր պետք ա ուտի Շանթը, որ հասնի ռուսական «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնակտեր»-ի կեսին:

Զգացեք որակը.




Սպոյլերի մեջ գրած ա, թե ինչքան ա շահում:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Մարդը 0 ա շահում, բայց նենց խաղ ա ցուցադրում, որ հեչ չես հիասթափվում:
Էլ չասեմ, թե Դիբրովը ինչ հետաքրքիր ա վարում, չեմի, Գլումով, որն իսկի հայերեն երկու բառ իրար կապել չգիտի (տարօրինակ ժողովուրդ են հայերը, մարդը ինչքան վատ հայերեն իմանա, էնքան կարեւոր տեղում են հաղորդավար նշանակում  :Fool: ):
Էլ չխոսամ հայկական տարբերակի երաժշտական ձեւավորման սխալների մասին, որոնք, փաստորեն, խաղի ձայնային ռեժիսորը չի լսում, կամ չի ֆայմում, որ տենց սխալ ա (ճիշտ պատասխանի ու հաջորդ հարցի մեղեդիների արանքում մի հատ անցումային մեղեդի ա հնչում, որի տոնայնությունը պետք ա համընկնի ոչ թե հաջորդ հարցի մեղեդիի հետ, ինչպես մերոնց մոտ ա, այլ` նախորդի):

----------

Arpine (07.08.2011), light` (07.08.2011), Mephistopheles (07.08.2011), Moonwalker (07.08.2011), Արէա (07.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

"Թեև մենք ածու ենք փոքր... այս *բարդույթը* չենք ունեցել թերևս միայն Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակներում" - տո դե արի ու մի ասա... բարդութավորվածը հենց դու ես, որ ցելի մի ազգի նման հիմարություններ ես վերագրում  :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

Ինչ լավ էր ամեն ինչ սկսկվում ու ինչ քոսոտ ավարտ ունեցավ...

Բա որ վազող տողող հայտարարություններ են ցուցադրում... Ո՜ւֆ...  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (15.10.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Էլ չխոսամ հայկական տարբերակի երաժշտական ձեւավորման սխալների մասին, որոնք, փաստորեն, խաղի ձայնային ռեժիսորը չի լսում, կամ չի ֆայմում, որ տենց սխալ ա (ճիշտ պատասխանի ու հաջորդ հարցի մեղեդիների արանքում մի հատ անցումային մեղեդի ա հնչում, որի տոնայնությունը պետք ա համընկնի ոչ թե հաջորդ հարցի մեղեդիի հետ, ինչպես մերոնց մոտ ա, այլ` նախորդի):


Ի դեպ, էսօր որ Սկեպտիկի խաղին էի գնացել, նկատեցի, որ էս թերությունն ուղղել են, կարծում եմ` նաեւ իմ նամակների շնորհիվ:  :Smile:  :Angel: 

Նոր եթերաշրջանի հաղորդավարն էլ Ավետ Բարսեղյանն ա:

----------

Arpine (16.10.2011), Inna (22.10.2011), Moonwalker (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Skeptic (15.10.2011), Հայուհի (15.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի դեպ, էսօր որ Սկեպտիկի խաղին էի գնացել, նկատեցի, որ էս թերությունն ուղղել են, կարծում եմ` նաեւ իմ նամակների շնորհիվ:


Աաաաաաա, չեն ուղղել դմբոները, փաստորեն մենակ ստուդիայում ա ճիշտ հնչում:  :Angry2:

----------


## EnderNaro

Shant@ amena lavn e.

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Chilly

հարուր տոկոս

----------


## romanista

Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում էս անմակարդակ ալիքը էն (անունը դաժե տալը իմ համար տհաճ ա) "Արմենիայից": Նույն եթերային քաղաքականությունն ա, հիմա էլ էս ա Արմենիայի նման սաղ օրը իրա մի 3 հայկական, մի 3 արգենտինական սերիալները կրկնու, օրը 4 անգամ, տարբեր ժամերի (թերևս կարելի ա պատճառաբանել էս սենց` որ իբր քանի որ ալիքը արբանյակային հեռարձակում ունի, աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում հայերը էդ զիբիլ սերիալները նայեն, բայց հետո՞, ուրեմն եթերի 24 ժամից 21-ը պտի նույն սերիայի 4 անգամ կրկնություն լինի)): Ունեցած հաղորդումներն էլ "Պարիր թե կարող ես", "Հայ Սուպերսթար", եսիմ ինչ... միակ նորմալ հաղորոդումը "Մի վնասիր"-ն ա, որը ողջունում եմ, մնացած ամեն ինչով էս էլ Արմենիայի նման զիբիլ ա: Զարմանում եմ էն մարդկանց վրա, որոնք էս ալիքը համարում են լավը:

----------

Freeman (10.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում էս անմակարդակ ալիքը էն (անունը դաժե տալը իմ համար տհաճ ա) "Արմենիայից": Նույն եթերային քաղաքականությունն ա, հիմա էլ էս ա Արմենիայի նման սաղ օրը իրա մի 3 հայկական, մի 3 արգենտինական սերիալները կրկնու, օրը 4 անգամ, տարբեր ժամերի (թերևս կարելի ա պատճառաբանել էս սենց` որ իբր քանի որ ալիքը արբանյակային հեռարձակում ունի, աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում հայերը էդ զիբիլ սերիալները նայեն, բայց հետո՞, ուրեմն եթերի 24 ժամից 21-ը պտի նույն սերիայի 4 անգամ կրկնություն լինի)): Ունեցած հաղորդումներն էլ "Պարիր թե կարող ես", "Հայ Սուպերսթար", եսիմ ինչ... միակ նորմալ հաղորոդումը "Մի վնասիր"-ն ա, որը ողջունում եմ, մնացած ամեն ինչով էս էլ Արմենիայի նման զիբիլ ա: Զարմանում եմ էն մարդկանց վրա, որոնք էս ալիքը համարում են լավը:


Ես չեմ համարում լավը, բայց համարում եմ մեջներից լավը ու Արմենիայից 100 գլուխ բարձր:
«Մի՛ վնասիր»-ը տանել չեմ կարողանում անգրագետ խոսացող հաղորդավարի պատճառով (մի անգամ նայեցի, «ս*ըխ*մեք կոճակը» արտահայտությունից սիրտս խառնեց):  :Wacko: 
Շանթի ամենավատ կողմը խայտառակ երկար գովազդներն են:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), Ripsim (10.11.2011), romanista (10.11.2011), Արէա (10.11.2011), Հայուհի (10.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Ժող, քանի գովազդներից ա խոսքը գնացել, մի բան հարցնեմ: Կարծեմ օրենք կա, որ մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում գովազդի առավելագույն տևողությունը չպետք է գերազանցի 14 րոպեն, Շանթում էդ տևողությունը կազմում է 20-25 րոպե: Սա օրենքի խախտում չէ՞: Ինչո՞ւ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում: Որևէ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի՞ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:

----------

Lion (10.11.2011), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), romanista (10.11.2011), Հայուհի (10.11.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Հայրենակիցներ այսօր իմացա մի նորութուն « գուցե միայն ինձ համար է նորություն » և հարկ եմ համարում օգտագործելով այս հնարավորությունը իմ երախտիքի խոսքերը ասել  ARTN _ SHANT  հեռուստակայանի ղեկավարությանը : 
ԵՎ այսպես.
Հարգելի  ARTN _ SHANT  հեռուստակայանի ղեկավարներ ես իմ խորին շնորհակալությունն եմ հայտնում Ձեզ , այն բանի համար , որ Ձեր կայանում տեղ եք տվել ստեփան փարթամյանին և դրանով մաքրել եք  USARMENIA  կայանի եթերը և այլևս ես ստիպված չեմ լինի հեռուստացույցը անջատել :
ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ....

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող, քանի գովազդներից ա խոսքը գնացել, մի բան հարցնեմ: Կարծեմ օրենք կա, որ մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում գովազդի առավելագույն տևողությունը չպետք է գերազանցի 14 րոպեն, Շանթում էդ տևողությունը կազմում է 20-25 րոպե: Սա օրենքի խախտում չէ՞: Ինչո՞ւ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում: Որևէ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի՞ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:


Ճիշտն ասած` թիվը չեմ հիշում, բայց հիշում եմ, որ վերջերս էդ թիվը ավելի ա մեծացել:  ::}: 

Ամեն դեպքում անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ քիչ թե շատ որակյալ եթեր ու երկար գովազդ, քան առանց գովազդի ցուցադրվող զիբիլ:

----------


## armuk

Ամանորը Շանթում 2011-2012

----------


## Freeman

> Հայրենակիցներ այսօր իմացա մի նորութուն « գուցե միայն ինձ համար է նորություն » և հարկ եմ համարում օգտագործելով այս հնարավորությունը իմ երախտիքի խոսքերը ասել  ARTN _ SHANT  հեռուստակայանի ղեկավարությանը : 
> ԵՎ այսպես.
> Հարգելի  ARTN _ SHANT  հեռուստակայանի ղեկավարներ ես իմ խորին շնորհակալությունն եմ հայտնում Ձեզ , այն բանի համար , որ Ձեր կայանում տեղ եք տվե * ստեփան փարթամյանին* և դրանով մաքրել եք  USARMENIA  կայանի եթերը և այլևս ես ստիպված չեմ լինի հեռուստացույցը անջատել :
> ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ....


Էդ ո՞վ ա  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էդ ո՞վ ա


Մի հրա՜շք (կարդա՝ կայֆարիկ + ամերիկահայ) անձնավորություն :Jpit: ՝

----------

Freeman (18.12.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի հրա՜շք (կարդա՝ կայֆարիկ + ամերիկահայ) անձնավորություն՝


Վաա՜յ, տեսել եմ սրան :LOL:

----------


## Universe

վայելեք ձեր թուրքական շանթը)))

----------

Arpine (12.06.2012), Quyr Qery (12.06.2012), Rammstein (12.06.2012), Skeptic (12.06.2012), Ներսես_AM (12.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թուրք դերասանները գոնե նորմալ են խաղում ու քյառթավարի չեն խոսում

----------

Universe (12.06.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես չգիտեմ՝ քյառթավարի են խոսում թուրքերը, թե չէ, որովհետև լեզվին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց իմ իմանալով՝ սցենարը թուրքական չի, գնված է«Տելեմունդո» հայտնի սերիալային գործարանից ։Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (16.06.2012)

----------


## Լեո

Չեմ կարող ասել՝ այսօրվա դրությամբ կոնկրետ որ հայկական հեռուսատաալիքն եմ քչից թե շատից հավանում, բայց թե որ ալիքից եմ զզվում, հաստատ գիտեմ: Դա Շանթն է  :Bad: 

Անտանելի մի ալիք, որը վաղուց ի վեր արդեն զզվեցրել է իր կոմերցիոն նախագծերով, որտեղ եթերի 10 տոկոսը երգում են, իսկ մնացած 90 տոկոսը հնացած ու հոգնեցրաց դեմքերը անվերջ խոսում-խոսում-խոսում են, ընդ որում անընդհատ կրկնվելով-կրկնվելով-կրկնվելով… Ժողովրդական երգի պրոպագանդայի քողի տակ սմս քվեարկությունների կազմակերպում… Մի խոսքով փող փող փող և ուղեղների լվացում…

Կասեք՝ չես հավանում, մի նայիր… 
Հավատացեք, տենց էլ անում եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ է, որ ստացվում է: Տանը մեկ էլ տեսար միացնում են, ու մինչև կհասնցնես փոխել, արդեն նյարդայնանում ես: Կամ հյուր ես գնում, ու Շանթ են միացնում…

Մի խոսքով զզվելի մի ալիք ինձ համար: Հուսով եմ մենակ չեմ…

----------

romanista (09.07.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չգիտեմ, էս թեմայում գրել եմ, թե չէ։
Շանթը միակ ալիքն ա, որ դիտում ենք (չհաշված կաբելայինի մի երկու ալիք)։
Մասնավորապես «Վիտամին ակումբ», «Իքս-Ֆակտոր» կամ «Հայ սուպերստար», «Կիրակնօրյա հորիզոն» հաղորդումները։
Եթե չեմ հասցնում դիտել, Յութուբը կա ու կա։
Ինչքան էլ ստեղ էսթետները քննադատեն Իքս ֆակտորի ժյուրիի վարքը, ես ավելի շատ հենց էն դեպքերի համար եմ նայում, երբ նրանք սկսում են ղժժալ ոչ ադեկվատների վրա։

Ժողովրդական երգերից բան չեմ հասկանում, պարերից առավել ևս։
Իսկ թե ովքեր ու ինչից են էդքան խոսում ու զզվեցնում Լեոյին, չգիտեմ, որտև ասած հաղորդումներից բացի ուրիշ բան չեմ նայում։

----------

մարիօ (04.05.2014)

----------


## romanista

> Չեմ կարող ասել՝ այսօրվա դրությամբ կոնկրետ որ հայկական հեռուսատաալիքն եմ քչից թե շատից հավանում, բայց թե որ ալիքից եմ զզվում, հաստատ գիտեմ: Դա Շանթն է 
> 
> Անտանելի մի ալիք, որը վաղուց ի վեր արդեն զզվեցրել է իր կոմերցիոն նախագծերով, որտեղ եթերի 10 տոկոսը երգում են, իսկ մնացած 90 տոկոսը հնացած ու հոգնեցրաց դեմքերը անվերջ խոսում-խոսում-խոսում են, ընդ որում անընդհատ կրկնվելով-կրկնվելով-կրկնվելով… Ժողովրդական երգի պրոպագանդայի քողի տակ սմս քվեարկությունների կազմակերպում… Մի խոսքով փող փող փող և ուղեղների լվացում…
> 
> Կասեք՝ չես հավանում, մի նայիր… 
> Հավատացեք, տենց էլ անում եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ է, որ ստացվում է: Տանը մեկ էլ տեսար միացնում են, ու մինչև կհասնցնես փոխել, արդեն նյարդայնանում ես: Կամ հյուր ես գնում, ու Շանթ են միացնում…
> 
> Մի խոսքով զզվելի մի ալիք ինձ համար: Հուսով եմ մենակ չեմ…


Մենակ չես: Ես էլ տանել չեմ կարում դրանց «նախագիծ» կոչվածները: Մակարդակ բացարձակ չկա, իրանք իրանց հաղորդավարներին ու սերիալների դերասաններին պարացնում, երգացնում, էլ ինչ ասես անել չեն տալի, ու ժողովրդից քվեարկությունով փող են գռփում: Բա դրանց սերիալները, Արմենիային ենք բան ասում, բայց Արմենիան գոնե մի հատ ա տալիս տենց անասունություն տարվա մեջ, սրանց մոտ շարան ա: Ես հլը Շանթով չեմ հանդիպել կրթական, դաստիարակչական որևէ թողարկում (դիսքավրիի դոկ, ֆիլմերը չեմ հաշվում, ես էլ կարամ գնամ դրա դիսկը առնեմ, բերեմ դնեմ տունը դիվիդիով նայեմ էտի): Մինչև էս վերջին ժամանակներս դաժե ձևի համար ամիսներով մի հատ կինո չէին դնում եթերը իրանց աղբից մի քիչ ազատելու համար, հիմա գոնե սկսել են դնել: Մի խոսքով զիբիլ-կանալ, ու ցավալին էն ա, որ էս ալիքը 20 տարի ա կա ու չի փակվում, հպարտորեն ներկայանալով որպես Գյումրիում ստեղծված ալիք, իսկ մանկական Հայրենիքը օրինակ փակվում գնում ա:

----------

Լեո (10.07.2014)

----------

